# Gingerbread update



## shawn13165 (Jun 11, 2011)

Has anyone heard of a date or approximate timeframe when the gingerbread update is supposed to drop. I've seen the droid x, droid pro and droid 2 global all get gingerbread. I want my gingerbread goodness!


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Root and load Cyanogenmod or Zombiestomped, or liberty or apex...









Otherwise, no one has a date, and you're going to have to sit and wait. (Hey - I'm a poet!!).

Sorry - that's just how it is...


----------

